# Armortex Review with Joe Keck



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Joe Keck did a short, sweet and to the point review on the granddaddy of all spray skirts, the SnapDragon Armortex. 
Also, if you haven't seen his upper cherry creek video yet(bottom of review), I highly recommend taking a few minutes to check it out in HD. It's one of the best out there.
*The SnapDragon Designs Armortex Whitewater Kayak Spray Skirt Review by Joe Keck | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog*


----------

